# verificare video

## djinnZ

Ho una serie di video in vari formati, principalmente mkv avi e dvd9/5 (non immagini iso, direttamente i file vob/ifo/bup della cartella VIDEO_TS).

Dovrei verificare se sono integri o meno e certo mi manca la voglia di andarmeli a guardare uno per uno (c'è oba del genere martimoni, battesimi, vacanze ed altro materiale indecente che spiace perdere ma che mai si vorrà andare a vedere).

Suggerimenti? In particolare i dvd9/5, per esser certo che non mi sono perso qualche file (es. dovevano essere da vts_02_01.vob a vts_02-03.vob ma mi sono perso l'ultimo).

----------

## djinnZ

up

----------

## johnnystuff

prova così:

 *Quote:*   

> ffmpeg -v 5 -i file.avi -f null - 2>error.log

 

in questo modo ffmpeg fa una codifica verso /dev/null quindi in pratica scrive soltanto gli errori eventuali. Su un file di circa 700 Mb ci mette più o meno 1 minuto qui.

----------

## MajinJoko

è un po' di giorni che ci penso.. è un vago ricordo, di molti anni fa.

mi sembrava di sapere che nei DVD video ci fosse un file che facesse un po' da indice.

ho verificato ed effettivamente esiste, solo che non ho capito se è un file di testo.

una ricerchina su google con le keyword "dvd video structure" da qualche interessante risultato.

non so fino a che punto ti possa essere utile all'atto pratico, ma di più nin so!

----------

